# Graduate Architect from Australia



## ArchMelb (May 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am a Graduate Architect from Australia looking into the possibility of working in Hong Kong at the start of 2015 for a year or two to gain some valuable experience that I may not be able to receive in Australia. 

I have over 4 year professional experience in Australia and have completed a Bachelor of Design and a Master of Architecture.

One issue I think might be a problem is that I only speak English and not Cantonese, am I correct in saying that this will be an issue for prospective employers? 

Salary is not an issue, just enough to live off comfortably, it is more about the experience.

It would be great to hear from people if it is possible for someone in my situation to obtain employment, or if there are going to be any major issues or hurdles.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenny90 (Aug 31, 2014)

HI Arch Melb,

Im actually in the same situation as yourself, although i'm Chinese i cannot speak Cantonese. I don't think its a problem as many speak english to a certain degree and there are plenty of english speaking studios in hong kong. As i myself currently about to start my job in one. so i would worry about it..

Ken


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

:welcome: to Exptforum ArchMelb.


Hope things work out for you GOOD LUCK


----------

